# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  чемпионат мира по футболу

## eisenherz

кто будет выиграть чемпионат мира по футболу?
германия надеюсь...
что вы думаете?

----------


## iCake

Россия, вне сомнения  ::  ::

----------


## Antonio1986

Греция? ... тупая шутка :: 
Надеюсь Бразилия, если она заслуживает его.

----------


## eisenherz

открытие игра была разочаровывающей
бразилия немного повезло

----------


## alexsms

Японского судью на мыло. ::

----------


## alexsms

i think it's Germany.

----------


## Lady Maria

> i think it's Germany.

 Ты был прав.
А в этот раз, может быть Франция.

----------


## maxmixiv

> Ты был прав.
> А в этот раз, может быть Франция.

 Да, вы это сделали! Можете даже спеть песню "Мы - шампиньоны" !

----------


## Lady Maria

Спасибо, но "I will survive" кажется более актуальным.

----------


## maxmixiv

:: 
Болельщики шумно празднуют?

----------


## Lady Maria

Да, довольно шумно.
Чему удивляешься? Это же футбол...

----------


## maxmixiv

Всё же мне это удивительно. И я не один такой. Вот  и Хоттабыч https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5...B1%D1%8B%D1%87
тоже недоумевал:  

> Неужели этим молодым людям придется бегать и толкать друг дружку только ради того, чтобы несколько мгновений погонять этот невзрачный мяч?

----------


## Lady Maria

Не ради того!... а ради денег. А ведь денег у них сейчас куры не клюют.  
Несмотря на пропаганду после победы, мне - и многим - кажется, что правительство хочет отвлечь нас от проблем. А проблем у нас уйма: безработица, иммиграция и предстоящая реформа пенсии сразу приходят на ум. 
Может быть, мы даже "купили" финал... Они на это вполне способны.

----------


## maxmixiv

> - кажется, что правительство хочет отвлечь нас от проблем

 Что-то это мне напоминает... Но что ?..
А, вспомнил! В день начала чемпионата как-то на заднем плане промелькнула новость, что возраст выхода на пенсию для женщин увеличивается на 8 лет, а для мужчин -- на 5. Россияне ответили: "Оле-оле-оле!" 
А вот купить финал нельзя (надеюсь)! По крайней мере в финале играли не настолько деградировавшие страны.

----------

